# Need a new seat



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

My seat has pretty much had it, so I'm in the market for a new one. There's some really fancy seats out there, however TSC has this adjustable suspension seat with arms for $89.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...with-adjustable-suspension-black?cm_vc=-10005

How is this seat better than that one?
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...t-tractor-seat-prop-65-compliant?cm_vc=-10005

Or any of the many other seats that are sometimes twice as much? It doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy fatjay, good to see you back on the forum. Hope all is well on your end.

I have that same adjustable suspension seat with arms for $89. I've had it for 20+ years. It is a comfortable seat and sits you up high where you feel like you're king of the road/pasture! The plastic is cracking on mine, and will eventually need replacing. I will replace it with the same seat. 

My neighbor borrowed my tractor while his was being repaired. He bought the same seat for his tractor. You will like that seat.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, all is well, life just gets busy sometimes. Feels like months just slip away. 

That's actually exactly what I wanted to hear, how high it sat. I want a low seat, I wasn't sure if it was adjustable or not though. What does the handle on the side actually do? Slide forward and back? There's some trees I have to get under and higher isn't always better. My kubota has built in suspension for the seat so I may steal the seat off of my new holland which has no suspension and put on the kubota, then but that for the new holland.


----------

